# 16 inch antelope next to a 14 inch antelope



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

What do you think he scores?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice goat there


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a great buck! It's a little hard to score from the picture. If he's sixteen tall he's got to be mid 80's. Great mass, cutters come off high and he's got good length. Great buck all around!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm trying to score it by scaling it to something.

On my (average) hand the second joint to the end of my ring finger is 2". That makes the top goat less than 10" long. Must be bad camera angle.

Can you lay a tape on the bigger one of the two to make it easier to score?


----------

